# New multicolored bird found in India



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

NEW DELHI - A new bird species has been found in India, the first time such a discovery has been made here in more than 50 years, an astronomer and keen bird watcher said Tuesday. 

The multicolored bird, Bugun Liocichla, was spotted in May in the remote Eaglenest Wildlife Sanctuary in India's northeastern state of Arunachal Pradesh near the border with China, said Ramana Athreya, a member of Mumbai's Natural History Society.

Athreya, who found the bird, named it after the Bugun tribe, which lives in the area. The bird has a black cap, a bright yellow patch around the eyes and yellow, crimson, black and white patches on the wings, he told The Associated Press.

Birdlife International, a global alliance of conservation organizations, described it on its Web site Tuesday as "the most sensational ornithological discovery in India for more than half a century."

Athreya caught two of the species, but released them after making detailed notes and taking photographs — and keeping feathers that had worked loose in his net.

"We thought the bird was just too rare for one to be killed," Athreya said.

"With today's modern technology, we could gather all the information we needed to confirm it as a new species. We took feathers and photographs and recorded the bird's songs," he said.

Though the bird was discovered in May, the news was kept under wraps until it was confirmed that it was a new species.

Athreya said he had first briefly spotted the bird in 1995. "But it was only this year I had a sufficiently good look that we could move into the matter."


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Too cool Pete!!!


Thanks for the story about this newly discovered species...such a pretty little thing too


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow! that's terrific!

What a beautiful little bird! Let's hope they will survive!

Thanks, Pete!

*(please say HI to DvN for me! Has he been chewing feet lately?  )*


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Wow! that's terrific!
> 
> What a beautiful little bird! Let's hope they will survive!
> 
> ...


Shi, Your not suppose to bring up that subject.
Pete hasn't had any feet for quite some time now.

I think that it is wonderful that these little birds have remained unseen.
They must dwell pretty high, to have been in a eagles nest.
They are just beautiful! They look very tiny. But, that guy caught two, and thats not good, I hope that they are not easy to catch.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks like some species of flycatcher. Absolutely beautiful. Thanks, Pete.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Shi, Your not suppose to bring up that subject.
> Pete hasn't had any feet for quite some time now.
> 
> *OMG...I didn't know! My most humble apologies!!*
> ...



The birds may not be afraid of humans...At least he let them go!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Wow! that's terrific!
> 
> What a beautiful little bird! Let's hope they will survive!
> 
> ...


I've passed on your greeting to the nasty one. I can honestly say a day doesn't go by that my feet arent chewed on, I'm down to toeless stubs


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I've passed on your greeting to the nasty one. I can honestly say a day doesn't go by that my feet arent chewed on, I'm down to toeless stubs



Well, my goodness gracious, Pete...why do you keep "offering" your feet as a sacrifice to the evil one! I mean, after all, he WILL take advantage of any - uh - "free" nibblings!   

Don't you have a substitute offering(s) to satisfy his "cravings?"


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Well, my goodness gracious, Pete...why do you keep "offering" your feet as a sacrifice to the evil one! I mean, after all, he WILL take advantage of any - uh - "free" nibblings!
> 
> Don't you have a substitute offering(s) to satisfy his "cravings?"


Shi,
The only substitute offering would be his "GIRLFRIENDS" feet, so although Pete is getting shorter, he has taken all the attacks. It sounds as though that cat has teamed up with Tiddles, and maybe kitty's interests will be elsewhere long enough for Pete to at least grow his toes back.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

It's not like I OFFER my feet for the sacrifice, I really have no choice in the matter! DvN lies in waiting to pounce upon unsuspecting feet and administer the nibbling of doom..DOOM I TELL YOU!!!!


----------

